# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Беларусы мы! >  Переводчик Google освоил белорусский язык

## Sanych

*Разработчики Google подключили к переводчику [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] десять новых языков, в том числе и белорусский.* 

Таким образом, общее количество поддерживаемых языков в Google Translate возросло до 51, а количество возможных направлений перевода — до 2500 (502).

Интересно, что всему миру эту новость сообщил белорусский программист Игорь Маханёк, работающий в швейцарском офисе Google (блог Google Operating System ссылается в качестве источника на Джона Мюллера, который сделал ретвит Маханька).

Судя по странным особенностям работы Google Translate, именно Маханёк является одним из авторов белорусского направления перевода. Судите сами: система распознаёт в качестве имён собственных фамилии Маханёк и Зиссер, а вот фамилию Лукашенко, например, не распознаёт и не исправляет первую букву на прописную при переводе. Впрочем, сам Игорь с этим категорически не согласен. 




> Белорусская и совковая журналистика про Google Translate
> Забавный был вчера день.
> 
> Команда Google Translate запустила 9 новых языков примерно в ~4-5 утра (по беларусскому времени). Придя на работу, я обнаружил этот факт, и сообщил об этом в твиттере (около 10:50). К тому времени уже семь часов как можно было пользоваться беларусским в Translate, но никто не заметил.
> 
> Предвидя, что "толерантные" беларусы сразу бросятся искать проблемы и найдут что-то типа "проблемы Януковича", я написал достаточно подробный пост, где объяснил про суть статистического перевода, и про то, почему короткие фразы могут переводиться неоптимально.
> 
> В 12:54 generation.by опубликовали длинный и толковый пост. В 14:09 на "НН" появилась короткая новость - без единой гиперссылки, но и без глупых/неверных утверждений. Остальные новостники ещё долго спали в шапку.
> 
> ...





Беглый тест возможностей автоматического переводчика показал, что система пока слабо ориентируется в белорусской грамматике, что, впрочем, ожидаемо из-за применяемых алгоритмов перевода. Как утверждают разработчики, Google Translate автоматически сопоставляет готовые переводы на разные языки и постоянно самообучается.

----------


## Sanych

апнем тему. чёт глухо тут пока

----------


## BiZ111

и что дальше? Очевидность, нечего добавить. Дождь вон тоже идёт иногда - нооовости

----------


## Sanych

Ну может кому-то это поможет, а раз поможет, найдётся что сказать.

----------


## SDS

Маханёк на лавры посягнул, а Гуглу - то ж и козе понятно, - по барабану

----------

